# Sony a9



## Kedarnag13 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just transitioned from Canon to Sony, and I bought myself a Sony a9, however, I do not have any Sony glasses period. What I would like to know is.
1. Can I use an adapter like MC-11 or Meta-bones on a brand new body(just a day old) ? Are there any chances of messing up the sensor or anything else in the body ?
2. Couple of people suggested me to start using native lens for a while and then to begin using adapters for other lenses such as Canon and Nikon.
3. I do mostly Wildlife and I have a canon 400 2.8.

Thank you.


----------



## Low_Sky (Oct 31, 2017)

There is no native Sony glass comparable to 400mm f/2.8. I would rent the Sony 100-400 GM and an adapter for your Canon 400. Shoot them both side by side and see which combo you prefer. The adapter is going to be way less expensive unless you're selling the Canon kit to fund the Sony gear. Two stops of light, or native glass autofocus/IS performance?  

I can say the Sony 100-400 is an awesome lens on my a6500. I've rented it, and am saving my pennies to buy one. I imagine it performs even better on the a9. The autofocus was very fast and accurate, and the images were quite sharp even on a crop sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kedarnag13 (Nov 1, 2017)

Low_Sky said:


> There is no native Sony glass comparable to 400mm f/2.8. I would rent the Sony 100-400 GM and an adapter for your Canon 400. Shoot them both side by side and see which combo you prefer. The adapter is going to be way less expensive unless you're selling the Canon kit to fund the Sony gear. Two stops of light, or native glass autofocus/IS performance?
> 
> I can say the Sony 100-400 is an awesome lens on my a6500. I've rented it, and am saving my pennies to buy one. I imagine it performs even better on the a9. The autofocus was very fast and accurate, and the images were quite sharp even on a crop sensor.
> 
> ...


@Low_Sky Thank you. Also one other thing, I got the MC-11 adapter and I want to start using it, but it's just that I'm a little concerned, will using the adapter on the body which couple of days old mess up anything in the camera ? In the city I live in, it's hard to find Sony glasses, I'm renting out 70-200/f2.8 and 2xTC to go with it.


----------



## Low_Sky (Nov 1, 2017)

The Mc-11 won't hurt your camera. Sigma claims it's for adapting SIGMA EF lenses to Sony E mount. I have no first hand experience with it, so no guarantees that it will work perfectly with your CANON EF mount lens. I think it will probably work fine, and Sigma just stipulates the MC-11 is for their lenses so they aren't on the hook to provide support for Canon glass. 

Give it a shot and let us know how it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kedarnag13 (Nov 1, 2017)

Low_Sky said:


> The Mc-11 won't hurt your camera. Sigma claims it's for adapting SIGMA EF lenses to Sony E mount. I have no first hand experience with it, so no guarantees that it will work perfectly with your CANON EF mount lens. I think it will probably work fine, and Sigma just stipulates the MC-11 is for their lenses so they aren't on the hook to provide support for Canon glass.
> 
> Give it a shot and let us know how it works.
> 
> ...


Thank you and will keep updating this post on how it goes.


----------

